# Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein



## ~jens~ (14. März 2008)

Hi ihr lieben,
wir haben bei uns am Teich noch eine Stelle wo ich keine Bepflanzung vornehmen kann da es ein Steilufer ist. Naja da dachte ich halt ich nehme Kokosmatten mit Pflanztaschen ( kann man sich ja selbst machen oder gibts bei Eba.), aber die sind ja aus einem natürlichen Material und das heißt ja das die auch verrotten.
Könnt ihr mir Tips geben was ich stattdessen nehmen kann?
lg


----------



## Dr.J (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Hallo Jens,

bitte lass die Finger davon. Ich habe die selbst im Teich und ich ärgere mich zu tote, dass ich sie damals rein hab. Erstes verrotten sie sehr schnell und zweitens lieben die Algen sie.

Versuche es doch mal mit den Pflanztaschen von NG. Die haben da ne Lösung für Steilufer.


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

2 Jahre...
wenn Du Glück hast  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14935/?q=kokos


schönes WE


----------



## 1686christine (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Hallo 

Ich habe auch Kokosmatten im Teich, seit letztem Sommer.

Nun reiße ich sie wieder raus, weil sie nicht lange halten sollen.
Habe mir letzten Sonntag bei Naturag... eine Ufermatte bestellt,
welche man auch bepflanzen kann, gibt auch eine Saatmischung dafür.

Ist vorgestern schon angekommen und sieht auch echt Klasse aus im 
Gegensatz zu den Kokosmatten. 

Ich denke, das macht wesentlich mehr Freude.

Gruß Christine


----------



## ~jens~ (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Huhu also der Tip mit den NG Ufermatten ist garnicht so schlecht. Wenn die nicht so teuer wären. Aber da muss man dann wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen wenn man etwas an Qualität haben mag.
lg
jens


----------



## Christine (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Hallo Jens,

schau doch mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15666

oder hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15752

Vielleicht hilft das auf die Sprünge...


----------



## toschbaer (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Hallo alle,
anstatt Kokosfasermatte kann ich empfehlen auf das wesentlich günstigere Schutzvlies zurückzugreifen! ( 300g pro m²)
Ansonsten ist die Fasermatte bei Naturagart qualitativ sehr gut - aber wie schon gesagt eben im Vergleich recht teuer.(1 m² = 10,-€ zu 1 m² = 1,-€!!!)
Meiner Erfahrung nach kann das von mir benutzte günstigere Vlies mit einem Lehm-Sandgemenge bestrichen werden; darauf dann Saatgut einstreichen!
Hatte selbst mal die grüne Matte bei Naturagart gekauft; dabei gefällt mir das "künstliche" grün nicht so gut.

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## Trautchen (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Hallo, ich habe hier noch eine andere Variante gefunden.www.naturteich-jetzt.de/teichbauprodukte/pflanztaschen/bewuchsmatte.php
Was haltet Ihr davon? Vielleicht hat ja jemand damit Erfahrung ??? 
Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche...
Grüßchen
Anke


----------



## 1686christine (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Habe heute angefangen die Ufermatte von Na...
zu verlegen.

Morgen kommen noch die Feinheiten.#
(Bißchen zurechtschneiden in der Kurve).

Läßt sich gut bearbeiten und sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Wird ja sowieso bepflanzt.

Gruß Christine


----------



## 1686christine (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kokosfasermatte ja oder nein*

Hier natürlich die Bilder


----------

